# DMX fighting MMA



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

http://www.thunderpromotions.com/

Peep it.

I heard he's coming out to a music from Anderson Silva


----------



## KOMIRKO (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow. It's been awhile since I've seen Butterbean... is it possible? Have his tits gotten bigger?

I tried searching for eric martinez on yahoo, (dmx's opponent)... I couldn't find anything, but then again I didn't try very hard. Cuz I don't really care. 

Does anyone else think dmx has a mis-shaped head?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

DMX barking while enterting the cage should be classic.

he'll have black belt level transitions and striking abilities reminiscent to silva and machida combined.

in all reality though, i think he'll get destroyed unless the winner gets a few ''rocks'' with the winning purse.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Says it's supposed to be a boxing match according to the site's front page. Still, this card is laughable.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

STOP IT! These psuedo-celebrity "fighters" going into the cage to get their asses kicked by other non-celebrity "fighters" are getting really friggen old. 

Why does everyone who has ever thought he was tough suddenly think he belongs in teh ring or cage with professional fighters? 

Oh, and Butterbean-Abbott...that might be fight of the century.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Butterbean/Tank is going to be a technical ground war. The best of all times!

Well...they'll both be on the ground after they gas 20 seconds into the fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

get ready for an awesome night of worked matches.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

BWoods said:


> Butterbean/Tank is going to be a technical ground war. The best of all times!
> 
> Well...they'll both be on the ground after they gas 20 seconds into the fight.


The bean by flying triangle in the final seconds of the third. Would that not be the funniest shit you have ever seen?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm looking forward to seeing Tank fight. He's entertaining as hell.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

pretty sure that DMX isnt fighting MMA he's doing a boxing match


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

At least he will have some phat entrance music..


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Wait wait wait... Eric Martinez is scheduled for two fights? One against this Milsap fellow and DMX? Even if its an exhibition that's kinda WTF material.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Finally! A promotion giving the fans what we wants to see! Why are people giving DMX a hard time....shit what these bitches want from a *****, right Sisqo?


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

DMX will have the best entrance music anyway. I don't know what it is but if I were a fighter I'd come out to his stuff.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

BWoods said:


> Butterbean/Tank is going to be a technical ground war. The best of all times!
> 
> Well...they'll both be on the ground after they gas 20 seconds into the fight.


lmao it will be a draw


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Can DMX leave the pipe alone long enough to pass the piss test?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Rockstar189 said:


> pretty sure that DMX isnt fighting MMA he's doing a boxing match


Thats what the description says.. boxing match.


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

ZENKI1 said:


> Thats what the description says.. boxing match.


And an exhibition at that...


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

Never know he might be good...


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

this event is on the same day as ufc 107. more peeps (even in that area) would probly go buy the ppv then to buy tickets for this. bad idea.


----------



## getbacktomat (Mar 22, 2009)

martial arts are being prostituted buy celebrities, unless hes been seriously training this is completely ridiculous. but on the other hand I would pay to watch a fight with Gina cerono and Martha Stewart.


----------



## sttywilliam (Oct 7, 2009)

DMX should be fighting in Japan so they could put him up against Bob Sapp, or something with sharp teeth.


----------

